# Im a dansbander yes i am!!



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

this is a cute youtube video ^^
of a pitbull..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahahaha! Cool video!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

That was a great video! Good dancer, he is!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm totally gonna steal that floppy ears move. I wish I was a dansbander(whatever that is)


----------

